# linksys mac problem



## azirian (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a dsl connection and a linksys wireless router. everything works great with the windows computers (2). When I hooked the mac up to the wireless it shuts down the connection and I have to unplug the dsl modem and the linksys router. Wierd eh?


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes it is - have you tried it again? I have a mix of Apples and PCs on my wireless router (Belkin) - all without a hitch.


----------



## prestons (Jul 25, 2007)

that is strange... does the mac work ok when you plug it in w/ the ethernet cable?? if it does, great! login to your router, and reconfigure your wireless settings, change the ssid, heck change the wireless encryption method to wpa or wep. (whichever it is, change it to the other one) for some reason, my experience with newer linksys routers macs don't like wpa. so try wep. let me know if that works. if all else fails, check the firmware on the router & update it to the most recent.


----------

